# Vetter windows, poor quality and worse service



## stparrot (Sep 18, 2008)

In a renvoation project I installed 14 Vetter double hung 44 inch alum clad windows with low E glass, one was tempered. Of the 28 frames (top and bottom) 15 have warped and bowed and make it impossible to shut the windows with the seals in. This problem was reported to the distributor shortly after installation and it's taken nearly a year to get the vetter representative out. Despite the warranty and product defect, their response is, "there are so many, would the owner pay for half". This is insane. The Vetter rep says the tolerance on warp and bowing is 1/4 inch. With 1/4 inch bow, the windows will not close!


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 18, 2008)

Take as many pictures as you can to show the problems, then call a lawyer. have them send the company a form letter, then sue if you have to.
It would be cheaper for them to fix the windows than fight a lawsuit.
But some folks would rather fight, and damage their name.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome StParrot:
Man, that company needs to close its doors. Allowing a tolerance like that is ludicrous and totally unacceptable.
Have the lawyer to include the distributor in the notice also; he's just as responsible and liable.
Glenn


----------



## MWStout (Sep 23, 2008)

Ask your county bar association for a reference to a lawyer that will handle this type of claim.  There will be a mix of consumer, warranty and contract claims here.  You should definitely include the distributor or seller as well as anyone else in the distribution chain, under most state's implied warranty law they are equally responsible.  Tell your lawyer you want the letter to demand damages for window replacement and the cost of removal and reinstallation (labor), plus any related damages to your property (e.g. water damage). The point here is to maximize the size of your claim so that the manufacturer will be cajoled into doing the right thing.  Good luck.


----------



## 1859Dame (May 20, 2009)

stparrot said:


> In a renvoation project I installed 14 Vetter double hung 44 inch alum clad windows with low E glass, one was tempered. Of the 28 frames (top and bottom) 15 have warped and bowed and make it impossible to shut the windows with the seals in. This problem was reported to the distributor shortly after installation and it's taken nearly a year to get the vetter representative out. Despite the warranty and product defect, their response is, "there are so many, would the owner pay for half". This is insane. The Vetter rep says the tolerance on warp and bowing is 1/4 inch. With 1/4 inch bow, the windows will not close!



1. Curious to know if you've had any success?  I've been waiting 14 months for Vetter and their distributor, Windowrama, to repair 9 of 27 windows that were installed in Jan 2008.  The parts sent from Vetter have been incorrect 3 times; and Windowrama is AWFUL with customer service/followup.

My windows are wood interior, aluminum clad exterior.  No structural problems, just broken balances and bad liners.  Vetter keeps sending unfinished liners and incorrect balance lengths - and I paid $$ for a custom exterior color with a white interior.

2. Vetter has a location in WI and GA.  Do you know the Corp address and tel??  I am ready to write the companies, BBB and State Attorney Generals!!

THANKS for your help!!


----------



## goalie (Oct 6, 2009)

I have Vetter windows installed in a 1997 Wausau home.  The aluminum cladding failed, and caused the wood to rot out.  Peachtree company was supposed to be the contact for repairs or service, but they will not even call me back.  I guess the customer service stops when you leave with the merchandise.


----------



## Johno (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't buy vetter windows or doors!   I spent close to 30 k on my vetter windows and patio doors...10 years later we we getting sooooo many drafts through our doors and windows.   I vetter rep came out and looked at everything for 5 minutes and told me there was nothing they would do for us...please.  Please! Don't buy vetter products...JUNK!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 9, 2014)

Be careful what you write; the burden of proof is on you.

But the burden of proof that Vetter has suffered damage to their reputation or business is on them.

Search on Weatherguard Topix lawsuit.  
This gutter company went after Topix forum posters, all called John Doe #1, #2, etc., in the document.

I ran into these same rules when I considered suing an electrician on another forum for defaming me.

In real life I now realize I could have sued a NASA tech for the same reason.  Since he's dead I guess I could sue his estate but finding witnesses after all this time would be very difficult.
It's always these tech types who come after me.


----------

